# Braid Color



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Im looking for imput on braid colors for the following applications. If you had your choice what color would you use for each of the following applications? Thanks

Vertical Jigging Open water
Ice Fishing
Big water trolling
Casting


----------



## fishinmachine2 (May 7, 2004)

Adam, i like a bright line so you can see it, yellow, flame green, white or orange!! If its clear water as you know run a short fluoro leader!!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I usually run moss green or another neutral color on about everything, except backing on leadcore and similar applications. I like being able to see the bright backing, but try to keep away from bright line going to the baits, or even to my divers.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

Chartreuse or orange would be great. I do color the last ten feet with a marker though unless I tie on a leader. That said, if you look at my gear I have whit yellow and green for leadcore and copper backing, chart. and green for dipsies(like bright colors better but color last ten feet) flat lines are moss green with twenty foot leaders. Jig rods are green, blue or black with leader. I'm kinda a line whore, I pick up a spool if line on sale no mated the color. I would really have to replace all the braid on my rods at one time. That would suck. Just added up quick, 32 reels with some color of braid on them!!! I need a new cheaper hobby.
Oh, to actually answer your question,
V jigging: dark color is fine bright with a leader is good also
Ice: green or black
Big water: bright colors for boards and dipsies and dark fir riggers
Casting : dark.


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

Adam, I can't help much with the other applications but I have always tried to match the water color with the braid I use on the Bay, so pretty much dark greens and browns. I use Stealth braid and some bully braid that I got a deal on a while back. Having said that, my good buddy Alan Mackey always brings his rods along when he fishes with me on the Bay. He has them spooled with 30# braid in an almost neon yellow high vis color. They catch as many fish as any of my setups, so the fish can't really be all that fussy about the line. I do use 7' BR leaders off the WMD's though.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I use dark green on my bait rig and bright white on my casting rig, with no leaders. Can't say it makes any difference to me and the fish are not talking, yet...


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I'm working with a line manufacturer and I'm looking for opinions on what anglers are looking for. Keep it coming


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

Yellow on my jigging rods.
Orange/yellow on my dipsey rods!


"StinkFinger"


----------



## xraps (Feb 11, 2009)

Red, which is really hard to find. I don't really buy the theory that red disappears under the water, but that color really works for me.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

I run a leader AB, so I like the Sufix Neon Fire Fuse....
Even a blind man can see it twitch - and the fish have a brain smaller than your pinky finger nail....SOOoooooo .......


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2012)

always have used dark green, mossy color,, never used or tryed anyother colors,,, I fish both muddy and very clear lakes and rivers and the fish dont seem to mind ,,, of course when they are in the mood... LOL


----------



## tourney180 (Mar 1, 2012)

six pound flame green or crystal fireline for jigging, 30/8 moss green power pro for dipseys


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

HiVis yellow Fireline for jigging the river and Erie....and Crystal Fireline for ice fishing. Havent decided what im going to put on the casting rods yet.


----------



## basenjib123 (Apr 9, 2012)

Truthfully, I use moss green for everything..even in very clear water.


----------

